# Miles charged with marijuana possession



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

According to SI.com:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/basketball/nba/05/14/miles.ap/index.html


Well... There goes Miles again...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Shocking...truly shocking


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yawn.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Some things never change. At least he waited to get busted after the season, when he's no longer our concern.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Remember how for one week this year Miles was a cult hero? This really makes you wonder if there isn't some cosmic force out there balancing all the crazy **** out. Miles as a hero is some crazy ****.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

> Miles was ticketed for driving with a suspended license and charged with misdemeanor marijuana possession because the amount of the drug was less than 2.5 grams, which would have been a felony. He was later freed on $100 bond.


In Missouri, it's considered a felony to possess over 2.5 grams? Is that right? It's considered a Class E to walk around with an eighth. That's horse****.

Miles got pulled over under completely innocent circumstances, and it's sad to see him let go because of this. But that's how it works. I'd like to see him in the league again, but the ******* put his **** in his glove compartment. Come on. You gotta be smart enough to take some precautions.


----------

